# SMART warning about reallocated sector warnings



## DrPepper (Apr 24, 2009)

Well today, infact a few moments ago my pc started crashing and the HDD sounded really wierd so I rebooted and it wasn't detected. I feared the worst and that it had died but I reconnected it and its fine but I now get a warning sign in everest next to reallocated sector count.

I've no idea if its bad 






Here is the other HDD which ir pretty much identical


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 24, 2009)

I had 27 reallocated sectors.  To say the least, when lots of the guys find 1, they get a new HD.  My HD had to be destroyed and I got a new one.  27 was 27 too many.  If you do have a HD with a reallocated sector, there could be trouble down the road.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 24, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I had 27 reallocated sectors.  To say the least, when lots of the guys find 1, they get a new HD.  My HD had to be destroyed and I got a new one.  27 was 27 too many.  If you do have a HD with a reallocated sector, there could be trouble down the road.



Interesting  but check the healthy HDD it has 253 and doesn't get a warning at all.

OK it seems that when I try transfer my copy of stalker the HDD fails. If it is broken I'm screwed because I don't have enough space for all the stuff saved on it.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 24, 2009)

Ok I think that HDD is gone now. Its no longer recognised by the pc  Time to claim a warranty


----------

